# Lautsprecherauffüllung aktivieren? Musik auf Surround verteilen



## MICHI123 (27. Februar 2011)

*Lautsprecherauffüllung aktivieren? Musik auf Surround verteilen*

Hi,
weiß jemand wie man bei Windows 7 dafür sorgt dass Musik nicht nur von den beiden Front Lautsprechern wiedergegeben wird sodnern vom gesamten 5.1 System? Muss ich dafür extra die Treiber für meine Mainboard onboard soundkarte installieren?? 
Danke schonmal,
grüße,
Michi


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lautsprecherauffüllung aktivieren?*

Das musst Du in der Regel in der PLayer-Software einstellen. Such mal nach dem Stichwort "upmix". Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es das auch in den Treibern gibt, denn woher sollen die wissen, ob der Sound nur deswegen "vorne" rauskommt, weil es Stereo-Musik ist, oder ob es zB bei nem Film mit Absicht so ist, weil halt grad nur vorne was passiert (dann wäre es nämlich ja sogar quatsch, wenn das auf alle Boxen vertelt würde)


----------



## Onlinestate (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lautsprecherauffüllung aktivieren? Musik auf Surround verteilen*

Bei meinem Onboard-Sound geht das über die Systemsteuerung.
Da der Text englisch ist, wird die Erweiterung durch die Treiber gemacht worden sein. Musst mal die passenden Treiber installieren, falls noch nicht geschehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MICHI123 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lautsprecherauffüllung aktivieren? Musik auf Surround verteilen*

hm, hab den button jetzt gefuden (ich hätte schwören können er war vorhin noch nicht da) aber irgendwie tun es immernoch nur die front speaker hmmmm


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lautsprecherauffüllung aktivieren? Musik auf Surround verteilen*

Hast Du denn normale Boxen per 3 Steckern dran, oder digital über EIN optisches / koaxiales Kabel?


----------



## Fraggerick (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lautsprecherauffüllung aktivieren? Musik auf Surround verteilen*

ja, das ist moppelkotze.

spiel mal rum mit der bassumleitung und ggf auch in der einrichtung, ob du vollspektrum anklicken musst oder nicht.


bei mir ist es so eingestellt:  Häkchen bei Bassverwaltung und bei Lautsprecherfüllung. 

Unter Bassverwaltungs einstellungen hab ich auf 80hz und heimkino gestellt.

in der lautsprecher konfiguration hab ich keinen vollspektrumalutsprecher eingestellt.


jedes mal wenn ich meinen rechenr neu aufsetze bin ich mir sicher, das ich es so eingestellt habe wie beim letzten mal, trotzdem gehts nicht. wenn ich dann das gegenteil oder was leit abweichendes anklicke gehts auf einmal


----------



## MICHI123 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Lautsprecherauffüllung aktivieren? Musik auf Surround verteilen*

hm alle boxen mit 3 Steckern, Front, Sub, Rear in Schwarz Orange grün

Bassumleitung find ich ganret die option mhmm


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (8. März 2011)

*AW: Lautsprecherauffüllung aktivieren? Musik auf Surround verteilen*

Mit welchem Programm spielst Du Deine Musik ab? Das müsste meist über ein Plugin zu lösen sein. Suchbegriff wie schon gesagt wurde: "Upmix".

Bei Winamp scheint es nur eine Einstellung in den Plugin-Optionen zu sein: Klick

Ansonsten würde ich mal den AC3-Filter ausprobieren. Da kannst Du global einstellen, wie Stereo-Signale ausgegeben werden sollen iirc.

Gruß,
The-Khoa


----------

